# Gerard Butler



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's Gerard Butler.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I agree with chanda here, my fav so far, Sarah.
.fantastic!. keep em comin!


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

O.k. so I had to look up who Gerard Butler was. Everyone who has responded to this pic. has said it. This is really good. I've been up all night writing a paper for school so descriptive words elude me at the moment.. Fantastic tho. You have progressed at an astonishing rate..


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your comment's! I agree that if i was to look back at this and really dig deep, as you said chanda, i could add some more detail etc.
But i believe also this is the best one so far. 
At the moment I have a really painful headache, whether it's a migraine or not I'm not exactly sure, but its constant pain at the back of my eye, feels like a brain freeze but way worse. I can't focus to draw so i'll be going to the doctors tomorrow.
Hopefully have another drawing up soon. Thank's again for your comment's!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Sarah...get your blood sugar checked! I started having a chronic pain in the back of my right eye, which I never felt before, after I got diagnosed with diabetes type 2


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey cory, i shall go to the doctors tomorrow to see what they suggest hopefully it's nothing too serious..


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Hm i had an email saying somebody else commented on this thread :s
Anywho..
If you guys could like/share my facebook page, would be much appreciated!

https://www.facebook.com/SLM.Portraits


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

chanda95 said:


> You may get emails like that - however - it was spam and I deleted it. I do NOT tolerate spam on any level and if I see it - it's gone. I do have that much control in this forum and spammers chap my hide worse than anything else. So if any of you get an e-mail stating you got a response and when you come in and don't see it - 9 times out of 10 that's why.


Okay that's fine, thank you


----------

